# Gleitkommazahl in Dezimalzahl umrechnen



## JAVA-PADAVAN (17. Jan 2012)

Hi Leute,

ich weiß nicht, ob das hier der richtige Bereich für diese Frage ist. Doch ich verzweifle gerade an meiner aktuellen Informatik Hausaufgabe.

Ich muss die 9Bit Gleitkommazahl 1 1 0 1 1 1 0 1 1 in eine Dezimalzahl umrechnen. Habe aber echt keine Ahnung wie das geht.

Hier erstmal mein Ansatz: 

1. Die niedrigsten 3 Bits geben den Exponeten an: 011 --> 3  Ist das überhaupt richtig?

2. Mantisse = 10111 --> 1,10111 --> (aus 1.) 1101,11 --> 13,3 das mit der 1 vorne ansetzen habe ich aus einem forum - weiß nicht wieso man das macht

Hier der Link, der mich auf die Idee gebracht hat vorne eine 1 vor dem Komma zu ergänzen: (siehe 4. Post)

Berechnung Gleitkomma in Dezimal



3. Höchster Bit=1 --> daher ist das Vorzeichen (-)

Also ist 110111011 = - 13,3

Danke euch


----------



## XHelp (17. Jan 2012)

Sieht falsch aus. Falls mich nicht alles täuscht kommt -7,375 raus. Es fängt ja schon dabei an, dass der Exponent links steht.
Float to Decimal Conversion oder andere googelbare Beschreibungen


----------



## Marco13 (17. Jan 2012)

Das mit der 1 stimmt - aber eigentlich steht der Exponent links (das wäre hier 1 0 1 ) - hast du die genaue Aufgabenstellung?


----------



## JAVA-PADAVAN (17. Jan 2012)

Google habe ich auch schon 3 Stunden gequält - hatte es bisher nicht auf Englisch versucht...

Die genaue Aufgabenstellung lautet:

"Wandeln Sie die 9 Bit Gleitkommazahl nach InfTech Norm 110111011 in eine Dezimalzahl um. Gehen Sie dabei wie folgt vor:

1. Umwandeln des Exponenten in eine Dezimalzahl
2. Umwandeln der Mantisse in einen dezimalen Nachkommaanteil
3. Bestimmen des Vorzeichens
4. Berechnen der Dezimalzahl"


----------



## JAVA-PADAVAN (17. Jan 2012)

Habe jetzt auch -7,375 raus. Die englische Seite hat geholfen.

Doch es bleibt eine Frage... Ist das Exponentenfeld immer 3 Bits lang ?

Danke Euch


----------



## XHelp (17. Jan 2012)

Nein, ist es nicht. IEEE 754 ? Wikipedia bei ist es u.A. 8 oder 11 Bit lang


----------

